# Thoughts on these bobcats?



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Hey guys....So these are the first 2 cats I have ever put up. Colorado cats, both taken at about 8500ft. One stretched to 32" the other to 36". Not big cats, I know.

Not sure what to expect from these guys so I was hoping for some opinions on the put up, color, value, etc. I really don't know what a fur buyer is looking for in a cat. I always hear "a good belly" but really don't know what that involves.

Good, bad, ugly... I don't mind. All opinions are welcome.

Thanks in advance


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

_the one on the right i think should be worth more. when they say a good belly they want a white belly. _i have found out the hard way when i shot one with a 243 and 100g pointed soft point that ripping the belly when you shoot them is a real bad idea...lol i think both will fair well


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I wish I had a clue. I'll be watching this though. Dave, Rick or SRN would likely know.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm curious too Chris, look like nice cats and a good job of putting them up. I have 2 so far, hopefully a few more before a buyer comes thru at the end of Feb. if I like his prices I'll probably sell. Hopefully somebody can give you an idea. I always wanted to learn how to grade furs.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Bobcat's I've never trapped, Lynx yes, the biggest mistake most guy's do and they will only do it once is over stretching - that is trying to make the animal bigger then it really is. A good fur buyer will spot this every time, I was always told that it is better to under stretch then over stretch, Cat will be the one to know as he's caught a few truck load's of Bobcat's in his time. I would say most buyer's already have a market for what they are looking at, consistency in color and under fur.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Good looking cats Chris. From what I remember, prime hides, thick soft under fur and white bellies with well defined spots are what buyers were looking for. It's been a while since I've sold or handled finished hides but these look good. Did you put them up on wood or wire?


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

im not much help when it comes to cats, if it was a coyote i would know. once in a while we get lynx passing through, never have seen one but tracks dont lie. they look nice to me.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Your putup looks fine---although you could tiddy up the bottom of the furs---close it up so there is no skin show'in from the other side.

32" M/SM
36" L if its not pulled too tight

The color is slightly off---notice how the red filters into the center of the belly. You can see it on the left cat about half way down the fur. A good belly is Clear. Both are young cats judg'in from their center line.

Even though I know the furs are Colorado prime, theres no way I could set a value to them.

I'd have to have them in my hands to check density---early prime, full or late. See if they have good flow, and judge the nap of the guard hairs. Bellies are just half of the cat---are their backs spotted or plain. Those are some of the things fur buyers are look'in at.

I'd send them to one of the bigger sales outside Colorado and you will probably get a nice fur check for them.

Keep run'in that Nevada stretch


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Catcapper, Question for ya. On the measurements do you just measure from nose to bottom of belly or do ya add the tail too?


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

From the tip of the nose to the base of the tail.


----------

